# 2013 midwest slot show



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

who cant wait for the day to be here? raise your hand on this thread so we all know who are going just for the fun of it. this will be my first show hope to be alot of fun.

Richard
wheelz63


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

I'll be there with the Minnesota contingent!

Tom


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I'll be there... first time selling, been there many times before just buying though.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Zilla and I will be representing Nebraska. 

See you all soon!


Rob

PS do not forget to wear a HT badge, they should be available from the sign in table.


----------



## joejoeguns (Nov 11, 2007)

I know none of you know me but I'll be there.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show*

ill be there selling so stop by as u enter the door turn right im the 1st 4 tables. please wear a hobby talk name tag they will be on the table as u enter and pay thank you.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I will be there also. Stop me and say HI:wave: like to meet all the HTers


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

We will have badges for you to fill out at the door, but feel free to make or bring your own if you are so inclined. We have some very creative individuals here, so show us what you can come up with! Just make sure to put 'HOBBYTALK' clearly readable on it.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I will be there too,I will be the guy that pays the earlybird fee and snatches all the deals before you get there! Lol


----------



## XFA (Jan 18, 2012)

I'll be there too.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Bob Beers and I will be there representing the East coast.
Tom Stumpf


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I'll be there. I'll be next to Honda.

The Autoworld in Mishawaka will be open from 10:00 am to 6:00 pm Saturday if your passing by on your way to the show.

Randy.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Got plans to go...
Plan your work, work your plan...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

If you see faded images of me here and there around the room thoughout the day, 
It's because I want to be there so bad.

Tryin to figure out this astroprojection thing...


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

NTxSlotCars said:


> If you see faded images of me here and there around the room thoughout the day,
> It's because I want to be there so bad.
> 
> Tryin to figure out this astroprojection thing...


Ditto for me as well!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Over 100 tables at the moment,someone said 112


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I am HERE! Great seeing everyone!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

118 as of now. Usually sell a few more at the door. A little shuteye, then.... LET THE SHOW BEGIN!


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Though the slots have been neglected lately, this show always seems to stir up my interest. I make sure to always save a little extra for the fall show. I hope to find a few cars on my short list. 

Tycoarm/Tycosaur


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Show*

ITS SHOW TIME FOLKS T MINUS 3 HRS 18 MINS TIL DEALER SET UP SEE U ALL THERE. :thumbsup::hat::tongue::wave::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

now ?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show*

ok t minus 2 hrs 28 mins til dealer set up. zoom we go.




NOW ?:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## joejoeguns (Nov 11, 2007)

Meeting a couple buds for breakfast then we're off to support some venders.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

I have two slot car room cardboard cutouts that I have no room for. The first two that are going to the show and reply are welcome to them. I will bring them with me to todays show. I will be wearing a 3M racing cap. 

See ya'z at the show.

Number one.


Number two


Tycoarm/Tycosaur


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Just left the show, the offer has ended.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I was there, found a couple of deals, lots of vendors and some really nice cars

Boosted


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show*

none of you guys stoped by my tables to say hello.hummmmmmmmmmmmmmm:wave:


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I did :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

honda27 said:


> none of you guys stoped by my tables to say hello.hummmmmmmmmmmmmmm:wave:


what next?


----------

